# Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Januar 2011)

*Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft


----------



## DiZER (19. Januar 2011)

*Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

also ich setze immer noch auf einen CNPS 9700 NT, weil der einfach immer noch super leistung hat, vor allem wenn andere schon über 60 grad liegen. denn erst wenn es richtig warm wird so ca. ab 50 grad, zeigt er sein wahres gesicht und hält alles was man ihm serviert, richtig kühl.


----------



## X Broster (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Juhu, ein Mugen 3 wäre großartig, bitte mit sechs Headpipes und versuchen einen Preis von ~37€ beizubehalten.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau geht in die nächste Runde! 

Ich bin auf die Steigerung der Kühlleistung gespannt!


----------



## facehugger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Mal schaun ob Scythe den eh schon guten Mugen2 noch weiter verbessern konnte...


----------



## DeadlyTear (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Bin auch mal extrem gespannt was Scythe da vollbringt.
Gibt nicht viel, was man am Mugen 2 verbessern könnte...
Naja.. die Montage..


----------



## facehugger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Bin auch mal extrem gespannt was Scythe da vollbringt.
> Gibt nicht viel, was man am Mugen 2 verbessern könnte...
> Naja.. die Montage..


Da schließe ich mich vorbehaltlos an


----------



## euihyun2210 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

die Montage war wirklich eine Herausforderung im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern.

die Kühlleistung kann man ganz bestimmt noch verbessern, nur ist die Frage, ob der Kühler dann auch zu dem Preis vom Mugen 2 angeboten wird


----------



## elohim (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

sehr schön, da bin ich gespannt. Ich versteh auch wirklich nicht was daran so schwierig ist eine einfachere Montage zu realisieren, einfach mal bei den Konkurrenten umschauen


----------



## Kuschluk (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

mugen 2 == gut;

ne im ernst das einzige was nervt ist dass das board raus muss rest war doch easy ^^   mugen aufn tisch mx 3 verstreichen board auf mugen un fertig ^^ 

sie sollten ne flex beilegen ^^ für midi tower


----------



## winpoet88 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich bin gespannt auf die 3te Auflage des Kühlers, der bis jetzt eine TOP Kühlleistung zu einem unschlagbaren Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat ! Ich selbst besitze den Mugen 2 .....!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## elohim (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Kuschluk schrieb:


> mugen 2 == gut;
> 
> ne im ernst das einzige was nervt ist dass das board raus muss rest war doch easy ^^   mugen aufn tisch mx 3 verstreichen board auf mugen un fertig ^^
> 
> sie sollten ne flex beilegen ^^ für midi tower



man kann den sogar ohne mainboardausbau allein installieren mit ein wenig Übung und richtigem Case, aber komfortabel ist anders


----------



## lalaker (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



winpoet88 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf die 3te Auflage des Kühlers, der bis jetzt eine TOP Kühlleistung zu einem unschlagbaren Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat ! Ich selbst besitze den Mugen 2 .....!
> 
> 
> Greets Winpo8T



full ack

Ich hoffe aber, dass der Kühler in der Tiefe etwas abnimmt.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Januar 2011)

Das ist doch mal eine erfreuliche Nachricht. Wann kommen denn die ersten Bilder?


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hoffentlich wird es noch größer, aber nicht von der Höhe sondern von der Länge nach unten richtung Graka! Meiner Meinung nach kann er so lang bis zum Chipsatz werden!


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Januar 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich wird es noch größer, aber nicht von der Höhe sondern von der Länge nach unten richtung Graka! Meiner Meinung nach kann er so lang bis zum Chipsatz werden!



Dann sieht der aber aus wie ein cm v10 und das sieht einfach nicht aus. Naja mal schaun wie er so wird.


----------



## ReaCT (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Naja vllt hat der Mugen 3 auch das Konzept der 140 mm Kühler aufgegriffen und ist so ähnlich geformt wie der Armagedon.


----------



## Dommerle (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich denke der Mugen 3 wird von der Form dem Mugen 2 gleichen, nur mehr Heatpipes und 140er statt 120er Lüfter.


----------



## elohim (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

jup, mal schauen wie der Mugen 3 gegen den Mine 2 abschneidet, und vor allem ob die beide in der High End Liga mitspielen können...


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Januar 2011)

vllt. wird er im passiven Bereich auch gut mitspielen können.


----------



## OdlG (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

mehr heatpipes und leichte montage. das wären wohl die wichtigsten punkte, die mir einfallen...

den im passivbetrieb einsetzen zu können, wäre top! vermisse dahingehend noch gute produkte für den studentischen geldbeutel


----------



## marcus_T (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

wenn ich von WaKü wechseln würde, bestimmt wieder auf einen SM2(3) !


----------



## OdlG (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



webmarc schrieb:


> wenn ich von WaKü wechseln würde, bestimmt wieder auf einen SM2(3) !



genau das würde ich nämlich gern tun^^ habe nur ne billige thermaltake kompakt-wakü


----------



## FrittenFett (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Und was ist mit dem Halbbruder/Nachfolger Yasya?!


----------



## DeRtoZz (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

-Wünsche mir bei Mugen 3 auch leichtere Montage für AMD Systeme, finde zum kotzen, das Brett auf dem Kopf zu stellen und noch die schmalen Gewindelöcher mit der Befestigungsschraube treffen, ist kein Spass. Eine Lösung wie bei Yasya mit Befestigung am Sockels Retention Kit, keines Falls! Wenn das Ding schon mehr als 500 Gramm wiegt.

-Die Heatpipes nicht einfach in die Reihe stappeln, wenigsten wie beim Thermalright Archorn etwas verteilt platzieren.

-Und auch die Leistung von Archorn oder H50 sollte schon haben. 

Das sind meine Wünsche für neuen Kühler, wenn es auch den DH-14 schlägt lege es mir zu bis 45€, obwohl das Mugen 2 schon habe .


----------



## FloH 31 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ganz ehrlich. mMn reicht eine Rev C vollkommen aus. Die Kühlleistung ist nach wie vor top. Einzig am Montagesystem könnte man noch was machen. Schließlich hat nicht jeder die dafür erforderlichen 3 Hände


----------



## Léinarion (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

140 Lüfter und ein bisschen weniger hoch. Schon beim Mugen 2 wirds eng in Gehäusen mit Seitenlüfter.
So würd ich mir den Mugen 3 wünschen 

Mit der Montage hatte ich wenig Mühe, jedenfalls verglichen mit dem was ich für die WaKü an Anzahl Händen benötige^^


----------



## Rayman (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

also ich werde bei meinem Thermalright IFX-14 bleiben der hat immernoch eine supper kühlleitung
denneoch bin ich mal auf den mugen 3 gespannt


----------



## kuer (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Hersteller ist schon gut (ich betreibe zwei Systeme mit einem Kühler von der Firma), aber dieser Kühler ist zu schwer, zu hoch, zu breit und zu teuer. Ich finde das Ding einfach übertrieben. Nein Danke


----------



## euihyun2210 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



kuer schrieb:


> aber dieser Kühler ist zu schwer, zu hoch, zu breit *und zu teuer*.


und was sagst du zum Prolimatech Super Mega, bei dem du noch zusätzlich Lüfter erwerben musst? 
es gibt einfach keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau für lau.
Der Mugen 2 hat ein super Preis-/Kühlleistungs(!)verhältnis, wenn man sich die Konkurrenten anschaut (das Montagesystem z.B. ist im direkten Vergleich zu Prolimatech unter aller Sau!).
Bei mir musste er leider weichen, da mein i5-760 bei 4GHz bis zu 90°C warm wurde


----------



## JBX (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



FloH 31 schrieb:


> Einzig am Montagesystem könnte man noch was machen. Schließlich hat nicht jeder die dafür erforderlichen 3 Hände



Ja bisschen am Montagesystem könnte man machen. Find ich aber nicht so nötig... Habs auch mit 2 Händen und meinem Knie hinbekomme auf dem das Mainboard abgestützt wurde 
Ich würd mir eher bessere Gewinde bei den Befestigungspunkten für die AM3-Metallhalter wünschen. Die Schrauben sind da ziemlich schwer reinzudrehen und bei mir sind beim festziehen so gut viele alle Schraubköpfe unbrauchbar geworden. Hab zwar jetzt nicht vor den Kühler auf einem anderen Sockel zu montieren, aber das zeugt eben nicht von Qualität... Auch wenn ich von dem Kühler überzeugt bin


----------



## ReaCT (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> und was sagst du zum Prolimatech Super Mega, bei dem du noch zusätzlich Lüfter erwerben musst?
> es gibt einfach keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau für lau.
> Der Mugen 2 hat ein super Preis-/Kühlleistungs(!)verhältnis, wenn man sich die Konkurrenten anschaut (das Montagesystem z.B. ist im direkten Vergleich zu Prolimatech unter aller Sau!).
> Bei mir musste er leider weichen, da mein i5-760 bei 4GHz bis zu 90°C warm wurde



Vielleicht hast du einfach was falsch gemacht, weil mein Kumpel mit dem Mugen 2 Rev. B sogar mit nem i7-860 @ 3.8 GhZ fertig geworden ist.


----------



## da brew (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



DiZER schrieb:


> also ich setze immer noch auf einen CNPS 9700 NT, weil der einfach immer noch super leistung hat, vor allem wenn andere schon über 60 grad liegen. denn erst wenn es richtig warm wird so ca. ab 50 grad, zeigt er sein wahres gesicht und hält alles was man ihm serviert, richtig kühl.




Wenn's richtig warm wird hält er alles richtig kühl? interessante Logik.


----------



## CaS1no (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Keine News ohne Preisvergleich!

Forscher sind auf einen neuen Halbleiter gestoßen, der in 100 Jahren evtl. in PC's eingesetzt werden könnte. -> Nach diesen Prozessoren suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft!


----------



## Léinarion (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



CaS1no schrieb:


> Keine News ohne Preisvergleich!
> 
> Forscher sind auf einen neuen Halbleiter gestoßen, der in 100 Jahren evtl. in PC's eingesetzt werden könnte. -> Nach diesen Prozessoren suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft!



Wie recht du hast^^
Ich muss allerdings anmerken, dass ich diese ach so tolle, allumfassende und von allen verwendete Preisvergleichs Funktion noch nie genutzt habe...


----------



## Progs-ID (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



CaS1no schrieb:


> Keine News ohne Preisvergleich!
> 
> Forscher sind auf einen neuen Halbleiter gestoßen, der in 100 Jahren evtl. in PC's eingesetzt werden könnte. -> Nach diesen Prozessoren suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft!


Du weißt aber, das es mit dem Verkleinerungsprozess des aktuellen Halbleiters zu Ende geht. Lange wird es also nicht mehr dauern, bis wir ein neues Material zur Fertigung brauchen. 

@ Topic:
Bin gespannt, wie er aussehen wird.


----------



## Mattmax (1. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Bibt es schon nähere Informationen, ggf. Bilder?


----------



## Lan_Party (1. März 2011)

Mattmax schrieb:
			
		

> Bibt es schon nähere Informationen, ggf. Bilder?



Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Mattmax (1. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Das I-Net macht es möglich. Ich habe jetzt Bilder vom neuen Kühler gefunden, sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Mit sechs Heatpipes und der M.A.P.S. (Multiple Airflow Pass-Through Structure).


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Mattmax schrieb:


> Das I-Net macht es möglich. Ich habe jetzt Bilder vom neuen Kühler gefunden, sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Mit sechs Heatpipes und der M.A.P.S. (Multiple Airflow Pass-Through Structure).



Kannst du einen Link angeben?


----------



## redBull87 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

need Bilder


----------



## Mattmax (1. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kannst du einen Link angeben?


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggrotyp (1. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

thx für den link, sieht ja mal richtig stylisch aus, besonders gefallen mir die enden der pipes, daumen hoch;P


----------



## stargate (2. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hi,

was ist denn am Mugen 3 jetzt besser als am Mugen 2 ?

mfg stargate


----------



## lu89 (2. März 2011)

Also. wenn der Lüfter wirklich 1600 Upm haben sollte, wird das aber kein leiser Kühler. Empfinde die 1350 meines Mugen 2 schon als recht unangenehm.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. März 2011)

Wann kommen denn die ersten Tests?


----------



## Uter (2. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Also ich find 300 bis 1600 rpm klingen sehr gut, weniger als 300 rpm machen eh kaum Sinn und wenn er trotzdem bis 1600 aufdrehen kann ist das sehr gut. 

Scheinbar ist er auch etwas kleiner, wenn jetzt noch der Preis fast gleich bleibt und die Kühlleistung etwas besser ist, dann kann er bestimmt an den Erfolg des Vorgängers anschließen.

Wie sieht die Befestigung aus? Ich hoffe doch stark auf eine Verschraubung, ähnlich wie beim Mugen 2 und nicht wie beim Yasya.


----------



## Keygen (2. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

die 300RPM sind wohl leerlaufbetrieb, und die 1600 intressieren mich eh nicht, mit airduct und 3 mugen 2 er wird er mein Prozzi zu gefrierpunkt befördern


----------



## Lemiewings (3. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

So ich war heut auf der Cebit, und hab mich kurz mit einem netten Herrn von Scythe unterhalten  .

Also der Mugen 3 soll etwa 1-2°C Kühler sein als der Mugen 2, und genau soviel kosten bzw sogar 1-2 € Günstiger sein. Außerdem wird er wieder verschraubt, was aber einfacher vonstatten gehen soll als noch beim zweier. Habe leider vergessen zu fragen wie viel er wiegt, sah mir aber etwas kleiner aus als sein Vorgänger. Also wie zu erwarten wurde das Rad nicht neu erfunden, wird aber weiterhin der Preis/Leistungs kracher bleiben m.M.n.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hier hab ich noch weitere Fotos. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich die Aufnahmen hier reinstellen darf. 

Link zur Quelle.


----------



## FrittenFett (3. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Bild 3 und 5 sind aber der Infinity aka Mugen 1.


----------



## Mario432 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Lemiewings schrieb:


> So ich war heut auf der Cebit, und hab mich kurz mit einem netten Herrn von Scythe unterhalten  .
> 
> Also der Mugen 3 soll etwa 1-2°C Kühler sein als der Mugen 2, und genau soviel kosten bzw sogar 1-2 € Günstiger sein. Außerdem wird er wieder verschraubt, was aber einfacher vonstatten gehen soll als noch beim zweier. Habe leider vergessen zu fragen wie viel er wiegt, sah mir aber etwas kleiner aus als sein Vorgänger. Also wie zu erwarten wurde das Rad nicht neu erfunden, wird aber weiterhin der Preis/Leistungs kracher bleiben m.M.n.


 
Ja der Preis/Leistungs-Kracher wird es bleiben  aber 1 bis 2°C, naja ist ja nicht die Welt. Aber ok der Preis bleibt, ist halt etwas optimiert was will man mehr


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



> So ich war heut auf der Cebit, und hab mich kurz mit einem netten Herrn von Scythe unterhalten  .
> 
> Also der Mugen 3 soll etwa 1-2°C Kühler sein als der Mugen 2, und genau  soviel kosten bzw sogar 1-2 € Günstiger sein. Außerdem wird er wieder  verschraubt, was aber einfacher vonstatten gehen soll als noch beim  zweier. Habe leider vergessen zu fragen wie viel er wiegt, sah mir aber  etwas kleiner aus als sein Vorgänger. Also wie zu erwarten wurde das Rad  nicht neu erfunden, wird aber weiterhin der Preis/Leistungs kracher  bleiben m.M.n.



Er hat eine Heatpipe mehr, aber ob die veränderte Lamellenanordnung die Kühlleistung verbessern wird? Auf Bild 7 kann man sehen, dass jeder der vier Türme mit dem Nachbarturm über fünf kleine "Brücken" verbunden ist.


----------



## Padesch (11. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

der Yasya soll doch eigentlich der Nachfolger vom Mugen sein, oder?


----------



## FreezerX (11. März 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Nachfolger vom Mugen 2 ist der Mugen 3  
Klar, einige Seiten haben den Yasya inoffiziell "Nachfolger des Mugen 2" genannt.


----------



## spw (10. April 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Noctua NH-D14 . Fahr nicht fort,kauf im ort


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Wiso ist der Mugen 3 so beliebt? Der ist kaum besser als der Mugen 2 und für das Geld kriegt man viel besseres!


----------



## xTc (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Mugen 3 ist deshalb so beliebt, weil du für dein Geld ein absolut gutes Package bekommst. Der Mugen 3 kühlt gut, ist aber auch Low-RPM-tauglich. Die Bandbreite macht den Mugen 3 flexibel einsetzbar. 

Ein PCGHX-Check des Mugen 3 geht übrigens morgen online. 



Gruß


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



xTc schrieb:


> Der Mugen 3 ist deshalb so beliebt, weil du für dein Geld ein absolut gutes Package bekommst. Der Mugen 3 kühlt gut, ist aber auch Low-RPM-tauglich. Die Bandbreite macht den Mugen 3 flexibel einsetzbar.
> 
> Ein PCGHX-Check des Mugen 3 geht übrigens morgen online.
> 
> ...


 Der Silver Arrow ist auch Low-RPM tauglich und kostet minimal mehr. Hier gibt es schon einen Test und der hat mich nicht überzeugt!


----------



## xTc (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Silver Arrow kostet über 50,- Euro. Der Mugen 3 wird allerdings um 38,- Euro kosten. 
Der aktuelle Preis im Preisvergleich zählt nicht.


Gruß


----------



## Anchorage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hässlicher Silberner Klotz muss ich sagen. Ich mag das ding überhaupt nicht vom aussehene her. Habe den Prolimatech Megahalem Rev.2 mit AMD Retention Kit. Und das ding Ballert meinen x4 955 bei 3,8 GHZ  auf 29 Grad.


----------



## hotfirefox (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Habe den Prolimatech Megahalem Rev.2 mit AMD Retention Kit. Und das ding Ballert meinen x4 955 bei 3,8 GHZ auf 29 Grad.



Genau und Schweine können fliegen


----------



## FrittenFett (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Glückwunsch, nicht jeder kann in der Arktis leben.


...oder aber defekte Temp Sensoren haben.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Hässlicher Silberner Klotz muss ich sagen. Ich mag das ding überhaupt nicht vom aussehene her. Habe den Prolimatech Megahalem Rev.2 mit AMD Retention Kit. Und das ding Ballert meinen x4 955 bei 3,8 GHZ  auf 29 Grad.


 
+10 grad und wir sind bei der Realität angelangt  - Tempsensoren von amd sind fürn Mistkübl


----------



## Anchorage (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> +10 grad und wir sind bei der Realität angelangt  - Tempsensoren von amd sind fürn Mistkübl


Das kannst du auf die x6 Beziehen die von den X4 sind relativ genau
Ich habe nen eigenen Tempsensor dran. Beide Zeigen mir 29 Grad an aber mit CoolnQuit. Der Regelt ja dan Runter. Unter Prime 95 habe ich rund 37 Grad..


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Das kannst du auf die x6 Beziehen die von den X4 sind relativ genau
> Ich habe nen eigenen Tempsensor dran. Beide Zeigen mir 29 Grad an aber mit CoolnQuit. Der Regelt ja dan Runter. Unter Prime 95 habe ich rund 37 Grad..


 
Kommt drauf obs masl hattest auch bei den x4ern gibts genug mit den besagten TEMP bug ^^ - gib trotzdem 5 grad drauf weil oberflächen Temp is nicht gleichzusetzten mit der wirklichen Core temp. Mein 1055t @3,6 wird unter Prim und OCC ca 55 grad warm(geschätzt mit den Sensoren und Direktsensor) Oberflächen TEMP ,ermittelt durch nen Sensor den ich direkt auf der PUMPE hab --> H70 .Schwankt zwischen 38 - 39 Grad.Ergo man kann nicht viel aussagen wie die Core Werte wirklich sind . Lieber bissl skeptischer sein bei den Sensoren 
Hab mal nen athlon 2400+ gegrillt weil die Sensoren auch defekt warn is aber schon ewig her ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Juni 2011)

xTc schrieb:
			
		

> Der Silver Arrow kostet über 50,- Euro. Der Mugen 3 wird allerdings um 38,- Euro kosten.
> Der aktuelle Preis im Preisvergleich zählt nicht.
> 
> Gruß



Achso. Klage wird zurückgezogen. Finde den Mugen 2 aber besser, vom optischen her.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Sorry, finde den Mugen auch hässlich, für den Preis aber OK


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Würde aktuell zum macho greifen. Einfach weil er leiser ist als der Mugen 3. Der Mugen 3 soll ja auch lauter sein als der Mugen 2.

Leider hat der Macho auch 2 Mankos: 
1) Montageprobleme
2) Etwas zu hoch.


----------



## XXTREME (12. November 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Macho ist potthässlich . Hier lässt sich über Geschmack nicht streiten . Mugen *2 *FTW


----------



## leckerbier (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Macho ist nen erstklassiger Kühler. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Monster.


----------



## Ryle (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Wenn die den HR-02 5mm schmäler machen würden, wäre das wohl der perfekte P/L Kühler. So hat er aber arge Probleme bei µATX Boards, vor allem wenn ein Custom Kühler mit höheren Schrauben auf der Grafikkarte verbaut ist 
Drum wurde es ein BeQuiet Shadow Rock, der allerdings im Preis Leistungs Verhältnis und der Laufruhe auch nicht zu verachten ist.


----------



## Torsley (8. April 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

hab jetzt nen thermalright silver arrow verbraut. angenehm leise.  brauch endlich ne leise gtx680 damit dann auch mal meine nun rumliegende asus xonar essence stx verbaut werden kann.


----------



## Kleebl00d (8. April 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

ich liebäugel schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem macho (hab derzeit nur einen kleinen, ziemlich minderwertzigen kühler montiert, hatte beim zusammenstellen leider noch nicht so viel ahnung)...
Aber es wir ja immer wieder vor dem einbauen "gewarnt" :S --> wie kompliziert ist es denn wirklich?
Müsste ich dann das board (also auh graka & hdd) ausbauen?


----------



## Torsley (8. April 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

wenn du kein gehäuse hast wo hinter dem mainboard beim cpu sockel ein loch ist, musst du für die meisten größeren nachrüst kühler das komplette mainboard ausbauen weil eine backplate von hinten gegengeschraubt werden muss. das montieren ansich ist im normalfall nicht so schwer höchstens manchmal fummel arbeit weil die hersteller hin und wieder nur für kinderhände entwickeln. XD

http://www.thermalright.com/products/index.php?act=data&cat_id=27&id=178 da ist der macho wenn du unten auf den reiter support gehst kannste die einbau anleitung für intel oder amd einsehen.


----------



## cultraider (8. April 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

was alle immer so rumheulen wegen kühler einbau, ich habe den scythe mine 2 in mein asgard geklatscht und nicht einmal das board dazu ausgebaut 

nur dass ich das case dazu mit einer seite aufm tisch, mit der anderen auf nem stuhl stehen hatte und darunter in der mitte lag, um durch das loch im gehäuse die schrauben der backplate in den kühler zu drehen  

btw. den macho wollte ich auch haben, nur den hätten sie 5mm kürzer bauen sollen, bei dem mine passt noch ein haar zwischen seitenteil und heatpipekappe


----------



## der_knoben (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



Kleebl00d schrieb:


> ich liebäugel schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem macho (hab derzeit nur einen kleinen, ziemlich minderwertzigen kühler montiert, hatte beim zusammenstellen leider noch nicht so viel ahnung)...
> Aber es wir ja immer wieder vor dem einbauen "gewarnt" :S --> wie kompliziert ist es denn wirklich?
> Müsste ich dann das board (also auh graka & hdd) ausbauen?


 Wenn du das Board ausbauen musst, dann musst du mindestens die Erweiterungskarten entfernen. Ansonsten halt alle Stecker vom MB abmachen und dann rausnehmen.

Also es ist schon nicht ganz einfach, wenn man den Schraubendreher von Thermalright nicht gleich mitbestellt oder einen sehr langen Kreuz-Schraubendreher - so 20cm Schaftlänge + Griff - sein eigen nennt, dann kann das schon sehr fummelig werden. Das ganze ist natürlich auch noch vom Board abhängig, bei manchen geht es einfacher, bei mancher auf Grund der größeren Spawa-Kühler und Positionierung des Sockels schwieriger.
Aber beim Scythe Mugen 2 haben auch alle über das Montagesystem gemeckert, was ich persnölich besser fand als beim Macho.


----------



## henk (1. September 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



> Auch im Preisvergleich konnte sich der neue Thermalright-Kühler ausgezeichnet positionieren und landete auf Platz 1. Platz 2 kann Thermalright ebenfalls für sich beanspruchen, denn hier landet eine Special Edition vom HR-02 Macho. Diese ist auf 1.000 Stück limitiert und nutzt den doppelt kugelgelagerten Lüfter TY-141.



Also das solltet ihr überarbeiten, denn erstens ist laut der Liste der Macho 120 auf Platz 2 und zweitens ist der Lüfter des Macho SE kein TY-141 sondern ein TY-145.


----------



## Gamiac (25. November 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Na ja schön und gut aber ich nutze jetzt seit Jahren meinen Mega shadow und wenn es da nicht sowas wie eine halbarkeitsbegrenzung gibt das die Heatpipes irgendwann nicht mehr arbeiten oder so dann wirds da wohl sein wie mit meinem LianLi Tower .
Solange es ATX gibt brauche ich nichts mehr neues .


----------



## Chimera (25. November 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



cultraider schrieb:


> was alle immer so rumheulen wegen kühler einbau, ich habe den scythe mine 2 in mein asgard geklatscht und nicht einmal das board dazu ausgebaut
> 
> nur dass ich das case dazu mit einer seite aufm tisch, mit der anderen auf nem stuhl stehen hatte und darunter in der mitte lag, um durch das loch im gehäuse die schrauben der backplate in den kühler zu drehen
> 
> btw. den macho wollte ich auch haben, nur den hätten sie 5mm kürzer bauen sollen, bei dem mine passt noch ein haar zwischen seitenteil und heatpipekappe


 

Kenne das Problem mit dem Asgard, drum wurd es bei mir zuerst der Gaia von Xigmatek (dessen Heatpipeenden fast den Deckel berührten) und mittlerweile ist es ein True Spirit 120 BW geworden, der zwar auch knapp an den Deckel ankommt, dafür aber nicht über die RAM Slots lugt. Wollt erst den Macho 120 nehmen, da dieser doch weniger hoch als der HR-02 Macho ist, doch beim geringen Preisunterschied Macho 120 vs Macho HR-02 fand ich es dann doch unpassend (waren hier genau 4.- sFr, also ca. € 3.-, die der kleinere billiger ist) und entschied mich für den True Spirit 120 (der in einigen Reviews noch erstaunlich gut abschneidet, z.T. auf Niveau mit nem Megahalems, Mugen 3 & Co.: DeXgo - Artikel Übersicht -> war für mich mit ein Kaufgrund).


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

*Totengräber! *


----------



## Gast20141127 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Schon ein guter Kühler der Macho, leider kann man die Einbaurichtung aber nicht drehen.
Auf meinem AM3 Board hätte er so die heisse Luft genau ins Netzteil geblasen.
Hab mir darum den Coolermaster Hyper 612S gekauft und diesem einen Enermax-Lüfter verpasst.

Lustig: Der Newstitel: Thermalright Macho HR-02 die Referenz?
          Der Forumthread: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit


----------



## henk (28. November 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Schon ein guter Kühler der Macho, leider kann man die Einbaurichtung aber nicht drehen.
> Auf meinem AM3 Board hätte er so die heisse Luft genau ins Netzteil geblasen.



Kann nicht sein, dein Board hat die ganz normale Sockelausrichtung und darauf kann der Macho immer korrekt ausgerichtet montiert werden.


----------



## Gast20141127 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



henk schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, dein Board hat die ganz normale Sockelausrichtung und darauf kann der Macho immer korrekt ausgerichtet montiert werden.


 Dann hat man damals im Testbericht wohl was falsches geschrieben; k.A. welche Seite das damals war, ich hab dem Coolermaster ja auch schon ne halbe Ewigkeit drin.
Jedenfalls ist es beim Macho so das man ihn nich um 90° drehen kann beim AM3 Sockel. Beim Coolermaster sind Montagebügel für Blasrichtung nach oben und nach hinten dabei.


----------



## henk (28. November 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Stimmt, drehen lässt er sich leider nicht, da aber 99% aller AMD Boards die Standardsockelausrichtung besitzen ist dies nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## Chimera (30. November 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



henk schrieb:


> Stimmt, drehen lässt er sich leider nicht, da aber 99% aller AMD Boards die Standardsockelausrichtung besitzen ist dies nicht weiter tragisch.



Hat er denn nicht das gleiche Befestigungssystem wie der True Spirit 120? Weil wenn ja, dann kann er auch auf nem AMD in alle Himmelsrichtungen gedreht werden (siehe Bild). Jedenfalls kann ich meinen True Spirit 120 in beide Richtungen drehen, von unten nach oben oder eben von vorne nach hinten blasend. Sind ja die gleichen Befestigungslöcher wie auch beim Intel Sockel, wäre somit schon bissel verwunderlich, wenn er auf dem Intel gedreht werden kann und auf nem AMD mit gleicher Halteplatte und gleichen Löchern nicht  Sind ja nur die 4 Löcher der Halteplatte anders bzw. die Bolzen, der Halterahmen selber ist für beide ja gleich.


----------



## henk (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Doch ist das gleiche Montagesystem, aber nicht die selben Befestigungspunkte. Bei AMD Sockeln kann man den Rahmen nur in eine Richtung montieren, da die Montagepunkte rechteckig angeordnet sind, wohingegen diese bei Intel quadratisch sind.

Oder meinst du die beiden zusätzlichen Löcher in den schmalen Kanten des Rahmens? Diese dienen nicht der verschraubung des Haltestegs, sondern sind dafür da den Kühler auch den Sockeln 754+939 montieren zu können.

Kein Thermalright Kühler aus der Value Reihe lässt sich auf AMD Sockeln frei ausrichten, dieses "Privileg" bleibt den höherwertigen, vernickelten Modellen vorbehalten.


----------



## Gast20141127 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hm ja, versteh ich auch nicht das sie nicht wie beim Coolermaster einfach 2 verschieden lange Bügel beilegen.
Der kostet ja auch nicht mehr..... Sonst solln sie halt noch 1-2€ dafür nehmen.
Aber wie gesagt der 612 macht für mich auch nen guten Job.
Mit 3,6GHz alles im grünen Bereich, weiter kann ich leider nicht weil mein Brett unter dem Thermalthrottling-Bug leidet 
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f248/m4a87td-evo-thermal-throttling-739764.html


----------



## cryzen (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Optisch sehen die alle zum aus ,aber ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

mhhhh ich bin noch mit meinen zu frieden


----------



## Saschi1992 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich habe mir jeden den Ekl Alpenföhn brocken gehohlt die lila led ist ja mal funny^^


----------



## Jooschka (13. April 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

umso trauriger, dass der HR-02 Macho nicht mehr im Heft im Einkaufsführer gelistet wird...
Wurde der nicht immer als mega Preis-Leistungshit angpriesen? Hat sich dasm geändert?
In den neueren Tests sind nur teurere, kleinere oder nicht so gute Kühler vertreten... oder Exoten...
Packt den wieder in den Einkaufsführer!!!


----------



## slaper688 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hab den kühler mal getestet Macho und zalman 9700 mit einer 65 watt cpu leider schafft der macho nicht die Kühlleistung des zalman 9700 wird den macho einschmelzen und mach einen Suppenlöffel draus


----------



## henk (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Welcher Macho und bei welchem Setting? Bei maximaler Drehzahl, 50%, Passiv ... ? Die Kühler sind ohnehin nicht wirklich vergleichbar, da sie für vollkommen untschiedliche Einsatzgebiete konzipiert sind.


----------



## slaper688 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

An Henk  pcgameshardware Macho        cpu   Athlon x4 740x  board Asrock FM 2A85x Extreme4-M 8Gb speicher 1866 skill  Gehäuse Antec DF30 um 3cm verbreitert 4x120lüfter und 1x140 graka Radeon 6850 und ssd. hab mit Medal of Honor Airborne getestet nach 5 min heulte der Lüfter auf und die cpu lag bei 50 grad dann den zalman 9700 eingebaut 5 min laufen lassen 40 grad bei beiden mb temp 28 grad lüfter auf automatic gestellt


----------



## henk (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Lüfter des PCGH Macho dreht doch nur mit maximal 800 U/min, das würde ich jetzt nicht als aufheulen bezeichnen, dagegen ist der Lüfter des 9700 schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber.

Deine Testergebnisse klingen jedenfalls nicht sehr plausibel, fünf Minuten Spieletest sind auch kein Maßstab. Ich habe den Macho selbst getestet und da schnitt er sehr gut ab. Deine CPU müsste mit dem Macho @Stock sogar Semi Passiv kühlbar sein. Sollten deine Ergebnisse wirklich stimmen spricht daher viel für 'nen Montagefehler.


----------



## SaxonyHK (10. November 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Für welche CPU ist denn der auf Platz 2 liegende Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III ?


----------



## micsterni14 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

...würde sich vermutlich auf einem Centurion gut machen^^

Bist du ein Troll? Oder zu faul für 12Sekunden Google?

Der Kühler kommt auf Grafikkarten. Diese sind dann allerdings wirklich ungeheuer leise und kühl

mfg, *mag Totengräber*^^


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. November 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> ...würde sich vermutlich auf einem Centurion gut machen^^
> 
> Bist du ein Troll? Oder zu faul für 12Sekunden Google?
> 
> ...


 
Da hätten ein Mausklick und Lesen auch gereicht


----------



## okeanos7 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

was sucht der accelero unter cpu-kühlern???


----------



## SaxonyHK (14. November 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



SaxonyHK schrieb:


> Für welche CPU ist denn der auf Platz 2 liegende Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III ?


 Wer glaubt das die Frage ernst gemeint war tut mir leid. Wollte damit nur meine Verwunderung ausdrücken über das Auflisten eines Graka-Kühlers in einer CPU-Kühler Liste.


----------



## Tra6zon (17. November 2013)

DiZER schrieb:


> also ich setze immer noch auf einen CNPS 9700 NT, weil der einfach immer noch super leistung hat, vor allem wenn andere schon über 60 grad liegen. denn erst wenn es richtig warm wird so ca. ab 50 grad, zeigt er sein wahres gesicht und hält alles was man ihm serviert, richtig kühl.



Den habe ich auch. Und ich kann mich keineswegs beschweren. Temperaturen bleiben unter 60 grad.


----------



## stuxcom (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

der macho kühlt machohaft 

aka der kühlquader


----------



## Kinguin (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Bräuchte einen neuen Kühler für einen ganz normalen i5 (nix mit übertakten)

Preisrahmen liegt dafür zwischen 20€ -30€ 
Welchen Kühler sollte ich eher kaufen,Termalright Macho oder EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco?


----------



## rackcity (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

der thread ist mehr als alt. da solltest du einen neuen thread aufmachen^^

aber wenn man schonmal hier ist: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## nonameguzzi (22. März 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Brocken ECO ist richtig gut, habe letztens einen verbaut!


----------



## madenschnitzel (24. März 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

OMG warum zur hölle werden die dinger immer größer und sind meistens  komplett aus alu.

Warum keine kupferkühler..ich hab in meinem uralt sys nen Zalman Cnps 9700 led  ca 750g kupfer 

montiert auf nem c2d e63001.86@3ghz mit temps von 40-50°C unter vollast .


----------



## madenschnitzel (24. März 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

das teil ist der hit.zum säubern muss man ihn zwar abnehmen und abduschen damit er wirklich wieder staubfrei wird....aber damit kann ich leben..

Reinige den pc sowieso alle paar monate.Am lüfter den gummistopfen abnehmen..paar tropfen wd40 rein und des wars.^^

oh verdammt sry fürn doppelpost.^^


----------



## joth82 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich bin mit dem Noctua NH-D15 mehr als zufrieden


----------



## FlyingPC (27. September 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



joth82 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Noctua NH-D15 mehr als zufrieden


Welche CPU kühlt der den?


----------



## Kreuz_Ass (28. September 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich bin mit meinem Mugen 3 sehr zufrieden. Auch wenn es im nachhinein ein günstigerer Kühler auch getan hätte.


----------



## wagga (30. September 2015)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 Launch auf der Cebit - Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



DiZER schrieb:


> also ich setze immer noch auf einen CNPS 9700 NT, weil der einfach immer noch super leistung hat, vor allem wenn andere schon über 60 grad liegen. denn erst wenn es richtig warm wird so ca. ab 50 grad, zeigt er sein wahres gesicht und hält alles was man ihm serviert, richtig kühl.



Habe diesen Kühler auch auf meinem alten PC, ist dieser leicht zu demontieren?
Habe den leider 2009 damals montiert und leider die Anleitung verlegt, habe nur noch den montieren Kühler, weiß nicht ob da spezielles Demontagematerial dabei ist.
Muss den mal entfernen da der Prozessor zu heiß wird. Danke im voraus.


----------



## RRe36 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV ist kein CPU-Luftkühler sondern ein GPU-Nachrüstkühler


----------



## User6990 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Und ich sitz hier und warte seit Jahren auf den EKL Everest


----------



## Salatsauce45 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Hab nen Brocken Eco auf nem  I3-6100. Totaler Overkill, selbst im rein passiven Betrieb mit Prime95 errecht der keine 85°C


----------



## Iffadrim (27. August 2016)

*AW: Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich vermisse die Prolimatech-Kühler.

Mit meinem Genesis fahre ich schon sehr lange gut.


----------



## BlackCarlos (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Der Alpenföhn Olymp wird auch nicht mit Erwähnt, Merkwürdig sowas......


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*



BlackCarlos schrieb:


> Der Alpenföhn Olymp wird auch nicht mit Erwähnt, Merkwürdig sowas......



Naja ist halt nicht Top 10 im Preisvergleich, zurecht meiner Meinung nach


----------



## QUAD4 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

hab den brocken eco für ein 6700k verbaut. super teil und der einbau war supereasy und schnell. es sind auch 4klemmen dabei damit man 2lüfter dran packen kann. ist nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Seit unserem Test ist der Olymp spürbar im Preis gefallen und damit durchaus einen Blick Wert. Mit einem NH-D15 kann er sich zwar nicht messen, aber verglichen mit beispielsweise einem Dark Rock Pro 3 bietet EKL ein interessantes Angebot.


----------



## Darrag (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Nach diesen CPU-Kühlern suchen PCGH-Leser aktuell besonders oft*

Ich hatte mir 2012 den EKL Alpenföhn K2 gekauft gehabt(58 euro), und bin heute immer noch sehr zufrieden mit diesem Lüfter. An die großen teuren Noctuas kommt er zwar nicht ran, kühlt dafür aber sehr gut und war um einiges billiger als die dicken Noctuas. Ich kann aus dieser Erfahrung Lüfter von Alpenföhn klar empfehlen!


----------

